# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Mikrotik Routerboard RB SXT Lite2 Outdoor Wireless CPE 802.11n RBSXT-2nDr2

## johnsama

Οποιος γνωριζει ας μου πει την αποψη του.Θελω να αντικαταστησω μια κεραια grid με αυτη η οποια εχει και routerboard.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201441368934...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## nikolas_350

Με μόνο 10 dbi και 60 μοίρες άνοιγμα έναντι των 24dbi που έχει η grid σου, μιλάμε για δραματική υποβάθμιση τόσο σε σήμα όσο και στο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας μαζεύοντας θόρυβο από παντού.

Το θεωρώ εντελώς ακατάλληλο σχεδόν για οτιδήποτε.

----------


## geolos

υπάρχει και η εναλλακτική του SXT επάνω σε πιάτο... 
http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8569.jpg

εμένα παίζουν μία χαρά - λινκ στα 7χλμ με σήμα -58 και ~90 CCQ

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραία μόντα για mount εκανες.

Στην περίπτωση μου προτίμησα να μακρύνω το μπράτσο για να έρθει το sxt στο focal point του πιάτου.

----------


## Convict

> Ωραία μόντα για mount εκανες.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση μου προτίμησα να μακρύνω το μπράτσο για να έρθει το sxt στο focal point του πιάτου.


Κινδυνεύω να γίνω γραφικός...χεχε
Μπορώ να πω ότι η δημιουργικότητα οργιάζει...

----------


## Convict

> υπάρχει και η εναλλακτική του SXT επάνω σε πιάτο... 
> http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8569.jpg
> 
> εμένα παίζουν μία χαρά - λινκ στα 7χλμ με σήμα -58 και ~90 CCQ


Και έρχομαι και ρωτώ...

RBSXTG-5HPacD ή RBMetalG52SHPacn

----------


## nikolas_350

Το topic έχει θέμα την αναζήτηση συσκευής 2.4 MHz για χρήση client.
Άσε τα πεντάρια ac στην άκρη.

Στην θέση του φίλου μας θα έβαζα ένα απλό bullet (τα οποία έχουν μάλλον εκλείψει και έχουν γίνει πανάκριβα Titanium) εάν ήθελα ένα απλό μενού χωρίς δυνατότητα routing ή τα groove / metal τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν 2,4 & 5, δυνατότητα για ένα βασικό routing με το internet (να μην παιδεύεται με 2 κάρτες που δεν χρειάζονται και cmd command σε win) έως bgp εάν κάποια στιγμή θελήσει να γίνει back bone.
Μικρές συσκευές φτιαγμένες για εξωτερικό χώρο με το poe τους

----------


## johnsama

> Το topic έχει θέμα την αναζήτηση συσκευής 2.4 MHz για χρήση client.
> Άσε τα πεντάρια ac στην άκρη.
> 
> Στην θέση του φίλου μας θα έβαζα ένα απλό bullet (τα οποία έχουν μάλλον εκλείψει και έχουν γίνει πανάκριβα Titanium) εάν ήθελα ένα απλό μενού χωρίς δυνατότητα routing ή τα groove / metal τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν 2,4 & 5, δυνατότητα για ένα βασικό routing με το internet (να μην παιδεύεται με 2 κάρτες που δεν χρειάζονται και cmd command σε win) έως bgp εάν κάποια στιγμή θελήσει να γίνει back bone.
> 
> 
> Μικρές συσκευές φτιαγμένες για εξωτερικό χώρο με το poe τους



Φίλε Nikolas_350 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατί πάντα οι απαντήσεις σου είναι περιεκτικές,στοχευμένες και σαφείς.Κι εγώ για bullet σκεφτόμουν αλλά είναι λιγο ακριβά για την οικονομική μου κατάσταση αυτό τον καιρό.Γι αυτό σκεφτόμουν να κοιτάξω για καμμιά rb 133,433 κλπ.Αν βρω βέβαια κάποια μεταχειρισμένη και σε καλή τιμή.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ερώτηση : Η αλλαγή του d-link με κάτι άλλο, θα λύση το πρόβλημα σου;
Έχεις αποκλείσει της άλλες πιθανές αιτίες;
Έχεις επικοινωνία με τον κόμβο που συνδέεσαι;

Κάπου έχω ένα bullet που θα μπορούσα να στο δανείσω να δεις εάν θα κάνεις δουλειά χωρίς να μπεις σε περιττά έξοδα (αν και σου έχω πει την γνώμη μου για συνδέσεις 2,4) αλλά δυστυχώς o ελεύθερος χρόνος είναι πρόβλημα για να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## johnsama

> Ερώτηση : Η αλλαγή του d-link με κάτι άλλο, θα λύση το πρόβλημα σου;
> Έχεις αποκλείσει της άλλες πιθανές αιτίες;
> Έχεις επικοινωνία με τον κόμβο που συνδέεσαι;
> 
> Κάπου έχω ένα bullet που θα μπορούσα να στο δανείσω να δεις εάν θα κάνεις δουλειά χωρίς να μπεις σε περιττά έξοδα (αν και σου έχω πει την γνώμη μου για συνδέσεις 2,4) αλλά δυστυχώς o ελεύθερος χρόνος είναι πρόβλημα για να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


Αν εννοείς να συζητήσω το πρόβλημα με τον κομβούχο μου, ναι και μάλιστα έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα πολύ.Με την καθοδήγησή του έχω κάνει πολλές ενέργειες.Έχω αλλάξει κεραία,router και καλωδια.Μένει μόνο ένα καλώδιο το οποίο δεν το έχω αλλάξει ακόμα και με το οποίο έκανα σύνδεση με την κάρτα δικτύου του λαπτοπ παρακάμπτοντας το ρούτερ.Και πάλι όμως το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε.Προσπαθώ να βρω χρόνο για να φτιάξω ένα καινούργιο καλώδιο για να το δοκιμάσω με το λαπτοπ στη ταράτσα.Συζητάω την αλλαγή του d-link με μικροτικ γιατί είχα τέτοιο, πριν λυγίσει ο ιστός της κεραίας και ανακαλύψω στο rb-133 και στη cm9 σημάδια σοβαρής οξείδωσης.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου να μου δανείσεις το bullet.Αν αποφασίσω να το δοκιμάσω θα σου στείλω pm.

----------


## Convict

> Το topic έχει θέμα την αναζήτηση συσκευής 2.4 MHz για χρήση client.
> Άσε τα πεντάρια ac στην άκρη.
> 
> Στην θέση του φίλου μας θα έβαζα ένα απλό bullet (τα οποία έχουν μάλλον εκλείψει και έχουν γίνει πανάκριβα Titanium) εάν ήθελα ένα απλό μενού χωρίς δυνατότητα routing ή τα groove / metal τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν 2,4 & 5, δυνατότητα για ένα βασικό routing με το internet (να μην παιδεύεται με 2 κάρτες που δεν χρειάζονται και cmd command σε win) έως bgp εάν κάποια στιγμή θελήσει να γίνει back bone.
> Μικρές συσκευές φτιαγμένες για εξωτερικό χώρο με το poe τους


 Και αν σου πω ότι δεν το είδα καν....Λολ παντού ac βλέπω....χε

----------


## nkar

Μπορείς να μας πεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικά τι έκανες?
Δε φαινεται καλα στη φωτο πως το στερέωσες στο focal point.

Αλήθεια πως βρίσκουμε το focal point του πιάτου?





> υπάρχει και η εναλλακτική του SXT επάνω σε πιάτο... 
> http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-8569.jpg
> 
> εμένα παίζουν μία χαρά - λινκ στα 7χλμ με σήμα -58 και ~90 CCQ

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα,
Το θεμα ειναι να μην πειράξεις τον βράχο να του πιάτου. Η απόσταση που εχει το τελείωμα του βραχίονα απο το πιάτο ειναι σημαντική. Για στήριξη του SXT μπορείς να χρεημοποιησης μια κοινή σωλήνα υδραυλικών- αρκεί να χωράει στο δαχτυλίδι του βραχίονα. Για κληση του SXT με το πιάτο είτε πας με το μάτι (εγω αυτο έκανα) να κοιτάει στο κέντρο του πιάτου η μπορείς να χρεισημοποιησεις κάποιο laser

Εάν ζουμερές θα δεις οτι το για αριστερό πιατο χρειάστηκε μια γωνίτσα (σωλήνας) ενώ για το δεξί που ειχε δαχτυλίδι απλα πέρασα τι σωλήνα μεσα σε αυτο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## nikolas_350

Το focal point του πιάτου είναι εκεί που έχει βάλει ο κατασκευαστής την τρύπα για την προσάρτηση του lnb στην βάση.

Το sxt μαζί με την βάση του είναι περίπου 10cm
Εάν απλά το βάλεις όπως είναι να πατήσει στην βάση του lnb θα είναι σωστά στις μοίρες του κατασκευαστή και πάνω στον άξονα του focal αλλά θα είναι πολύ κοντά στο πιάτο με αποτέλεσμα να μην το φωτίζει ολόκληρο οπότε θα έχει συμπεριφορά σαν να ήταν πολύ μικρότερο από 80' -> 60' sat dish . Θεωρητικά το sxt έχει και πιο στενή δέσμη (16db) από ένα κλασσικό feeder (~9db) και αυτό επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση.
4.jpg

Εδώ έχουμε κερδίσει λίγη απόσταση από το πιάτο με σωστή γωνιά και σημαντικό κέρδος απολαβής από πριν αλλά έχουμε φύγει από τον σωστό άξονα (είμαστε πολύ ψιλά από το μπράτσο) οπότε παίρνει βελτίωση.
3.jpg

Στην μόντα του geolos έχει βάλει τούμπα την πλαστική βάση του lnb και με έναν pet σωλήνα Φ40 έχει κάνει προέκταση. Αυτό αφήνει χώρο να έρθει αρκετά πίσω το sxt φέρνοντας το σημείο που βρίσκετε η panel antenna πάρα πολύ κοντά στο focal point του πιάτου (περίπου στο κόκκινο σημάδι) αλλά και όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο μπράτσο. Οπότε από θέμα σωστής απόστασης και θέσης από το πιάτο είμαστε σωστά. Από θέμα γωνιάς που κοιτάει το sxt το πιάτο έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει την βάση του κατασκευαστή θα πρέπει να είναι επίσης σωστά. Μέλημα μας θα πρέπει να είναι το sxt να κοιτάει στο κέντρο του πιάτου ούτε πιο πάνω ούτε πιο κάτω. Πιθανός από την ροπή που δημιουργείτε από το βάρος του sxt επί το μήκος του σωλήνα να παραμορφώνετε η βάση από το μαλακό πλαστικό (δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για κάτι τέτοιο το gibertini ) να κάνει “σούζα” και για αυτό να χρειάστηκε να κάνει διόρθωση στης μοίρες όχι πατώντας πάνω στην ίδια την σωλήνα αλλά σε ένα δαχτυλίδι για να κοιτάει πιο χαμηλά στο κέντρο του πιάτου.
geolos-mode.JPG

Νομίζω είναι as good as it get, αρκεί να αντέξει η πλαστική βάση το βάρος στον χρόνο.
Φτου φτου να μην το ματιάσω!!  :: 

add:
Σε κάθε περιπτώσει εννοείται πως χρειάζεται ξανά κεντράρισμα το πιάτο κυρίως στο πάνω κάτω αλλά καλού κακού και στο αριστερά δεξιά σε σχέση με το κεντράρισμα που είχε με feeder.

----------


## nkar

Κατατοπιστικότατος.

Πολύ έξυπνη η τελευταια πατέντα.

----------

